# Haunted Radio (01/17/18)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on The Darkness, Truth Or Dare, Cloverfield, Slender Man, and more!!

Then, we review 'The Autopsy Of Jane Doe' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a horror oldie but goodie, and then we bring you the list of top 10 horror movie opening scenes. All of this and so much more on the January 17 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

